# French sub maker DCNS in classified data leak scandal



## CougarKing (25 Aug 2016)

Cause for India and Australia to worry since they're DCNS sub customers?

Agence France-Presse via Bangkok Post



> *French submarine maker hit by secret data leak — report*
> Agence France-Presse
> 07:56 AM August 24th, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (26 Aug 2016)

Do you think there will be any legal ramifications for the newspaper that leaked the information?

This information is deemed highly classified, and is intended for use in a weapon system designed to protect Australia.  Leaking this information to the public compromises the integrity of the design, and the future capabilities it has against potential threats.

Just because you manage to get your hands on information, doesn't mean you have to publish it.  Especially when doing so potentially damages your own national security.  Disappointed & confused.


----------



## CougarKing (26 Aug 2016)

While the Malaysians say there's nothing to worry about, it seems the Indians won't be taking any chances:

Defense News



> *Indian Navy Asks French Authorities To Probe Scorpene Leak*
> By: Vivek Raghuvanshi, August 25, 2016
> NEW DELHI — The Indian Navy has expressed concern to French authorities over the reported leakage of data pertaining to the Scorpene submarines being built for India.
> 
> ...



Berita Daily



> 25/08/2016 08:45 AM*
> Malaysia's Scorpene subs different from those used by Chile and India*
> 
> The specifications, features as well as the capabilities of the submarines used by Malaysia were unique and different from the other submarines used by the two nations
> ...


----------



## RDBZ (26 Aug 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Do you think there will be any legal ramifications for the newspaper that leaked the information?
> 
> This information is deemed highly classified, and is intended for use in a weapon system designed to protect Australia.  Leaking this information to the public compromises the integrity of the design, and the future capabilities it has against potential threats.
> 
> Just because you manage to get your hands on information, doesn't mean you have to publish it.  Especially when doing so potentially damages your own national security.  Disappointed & confused.



Australia has signed up for a conventionally powered variant of the Barracuda class, to equipped with US systems and weapons.  There's not much impact for Australia.


----------

